# BUSAN | Projects & Construction



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

That's been my feeling, too. However, I think that Seoul's focus on improving infrastructure is doing a lot to improve its aesthetics, too. There is very much the feeling that Busan is focusing on flashy projects and ignoring the things that really make cities nice places to be--walkability and streetscapes. I think that your feeling that Busan is 10 years behind Seoul is to do with Busan's old-fashioned ideas about what makes cities modern.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

aquaticko said:


> That's been my feeling, too. However, I think that Seoul's focus on improving infrastructure is doing a lot to improve its aesthetics, too. There is very much the feeling that Busan is focusing on flashy projects and ignoring the things that really make cities nice places to be--walkability and streetscapes. I think that your feeling that Busan is 10 years behind Seoul is to do with Busan's old-fashioned ideas about what makes cities modern.


I agree. Seoul doesn't often launch grand architectural projects, but it's keeping almost every corner of the city modern and catered for retail while trying to preserve local neighborhood culture. The walkability of the city has improved significantly compared to when I remember the city 10 years ago, and they've done it in such a way that makes Seoul City unique and trendy. 

Busan, on the other hand, made more touristy viewpoints than when I last visited the city years ago (which are beautiful and grand in scale), but I noticed the neighborhoods are seriously losing character or becoming disheveled, and it was clear they were concentrating investment in touristy areas like Haeundae and Suyoung, rather than trying to achieve distributed growth. 

That said, Busan has put forward plans to invest in its infrastructure around the old city so I'm looking forward to how that turns out.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> I agree. Seoul doesn't often launch grand architectural projects, but it's keeping almost every corner of the city modern and catered for retail while trying to preserve local neighborhood culture. The walkability of the city has improved significantly compared to when I remember the city 10 years ago, and they've done it in such a way that makes Seoul City unique and trendy.
> 
> Busan, on the other hand, made more touristy viewpoints than when I last visited the city years ago (which are beautiful and grand in scale), but I noticed the neighborhoods are seriously losing character or becoming disheveled, and it was clear they were concentrating investment in touristy areas like Haeundae and Suyoung, rather than trying to achieve distributed growth.
> 
> That said, Busan has put forward plans to invest in its infrastructure around the old city so I'm looking forward to how that turns out.


I echo both of your comments. Right now, Busan clearly has more grand projects, while Seoul is more balanced with many nice areas even in non-central parts of the city. I also think that there a couple of other reasons besides the "livability" vs. "grand projects" policy dichotomy.

The first one is that Busan is a much smaller economic region. Not so much in term of actual size, but of economic creation. In Seoul, there is money left and right, and it's easier to generate developments at different places in town. And even for non-centralized developments, there is just more money going around. With the high rent costs in Gangnam, many business choose to open their offices in non-business areas, and you also have an environment of rich entrepreneurs, restaurateurs, artists and tradesmen setting up shop in every corner or town. Busan is not at that level, with a significant portion of the population which could be described as fairly poor. And in such areas with little money, it's not surprising that the city feels underdeveloped. Also, there are almost no commuters from satellite cities near Busan (Gimhae, Yangsan, Ulsan, Changwon...) to Busan, so the distinction is between rich Busan and not-so-rich Busan. On the other hand, in Seoul, the distinction is mainly between the entire city of Seoul, and the boring bed towns of Gyeonggi-do (Uijeongbu, Bucheon, Gunpo...).

Secondly, geography is very different. For all intents and purposes, Seoul is a "flat" town, with no center imposed by nature. Sure, the geographical center is in Yongsan and near the Han River, while the historical center is Jongro, but barring that, there is no intrinsic difference between, say, Dongdaemun-gu and Dongjak-gu. Busan, however, is a maritime city. The trade was done near the sea, the heavy industries (shipbuilding, automotive...) set up near the sea, and naturally tourism went there as well, so the city "relocated" from its hisorical area (Dongnae-gu) to the South, and the side away from the sea lost ground. It's still true today, with all 4 major recent developments occuring near the sea (Centum City, North Harbor Redevelopment, East-Busan Osiria Project, Eco-Delta City). The rugged coastline and especially the prevalence of mountains (which separate the North and the South of the city) has made transportation much more difficult. There are only a couple of main roads which connect the central part of Busan with the northern part (Jungangdaero in the center, Highway 11 and Haeundae-ro in the East). This makes the city be naturally quite disjointed and discourages walking. There have been some initiatives, with some new tunnels, bridges and BRT-lanes, but there's no easy solution.

So all in all, it's not all that surprising that the cities have developed in quite different directions. With its economical and geographical constraints, it's not surprising that Busan putting the focus on a few key projects near the sea where it can rival or outdo Seoul, while relatively neglecting its overall livability in other neighborhoods.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

But doesn't that emphasize all the more how important infrastructure is in Busan? If the money's less-equally geographically distributed within the city than it is within Seoul, then I'd think it'd be even more important to make sure that people from the poorer areas of Busan are able to reach the wealthier ones, to spread the benefits around.

I am very curious how a two specific projects--the extension of the Donghae commuter line to Taehwagang station in the middle of Ulsan, and the completion of the Bucheon-Masan rail line--will change things in this part of Korea. There's still a lot of Hyundai's activity within Ulsan, and Changwon is a busy manufacturing center in its own right, so helping to knit all of that into Busan's relatively greater national and international appeal seems like it ought to make a big difference.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hanjin CY Lands Redevelopment









https://www.mk.co.kr/news/politics/view/2020/01/73069/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Hanjin CY Lands Redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Since this is potentially a big project, I have just created a dedicated thread for this project: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=166034752


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

'Math Ground' 

mg by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr
http://news.kmib.co.kr/article/view.asp?arcid=0014183846&code=61121111&sid1=i


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Busan North Port Redevelopment 2nd phase: 



















A rotating bridge: 











MICE convention center:

bukhang6 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang1 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang4 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang5 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang7 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang8 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang9 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang10 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang11 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang12 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang13 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang8 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang3 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

bukhang2 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

The renderings feel like an Overwatch map lol


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

....It just seems like this _must_ be primarily speculative. I mean, Busan is a nice city--and an underrated one--but I don't see how there can be _this much_ demand for new construction of any kind besides maybe hotels. Maybe the relative proximity to Busan Station will draw people down from Seoul on the KTX? Busan as a whole has a slowly-shrinking population, and it's not a huge financial center, even if it is improving in that regard.

What is all of this for?


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

aquaticko said:


> ....It just seems like this _must_ be primarily speculative. I mean, Busan is a nice city--and an underrated one--but I don't see how there can be _this much_ demand for new construction of any kind besides maybe hotels. Maybe the relative proximity to Busan Station will draw people down from Seoul on the KTX? Busan as a whole has a slowly-shrinking population, and it's not a huge financial center, even if it is improving in that regard.
> 
> What is all of this for?



To be fair, it could work out if Busan incentivizes government bodies and other private companies to build offices in the harbour but my gut feeling tells me that it will end up like Songdo. 

An office cluster at a scale of the one shown would certainly be possible if there are significant advances in relations with North Korea, and if the proposed railway gets built. That would attract a lot of investment. But as of now I've seen too many cases of new Korean cities promising a business park that often stays barren years on end after the proposed deadline, or getting significantly downgraded to a residential block. So I do understand your concern that they haven't yet put forward a tangible business plan to support this project.

Busan is pushing for startup ecosystems, and Korea is certainly entering the startup-boom phase, but it can't fill all the demand proposed here.

Additionally, Busan is politically a highly contested electoral district. So it's possible that this project like the first phase, will once again be neglected if the opposition party gets a hold of Busan again. OR the current one could have proposed it since the April elections are coming up (although I'm optimistic that they will at least try seeing how significant advancements were made with the first phase after the liberals took office) 

They should just focus on the first phase and actually get it done - so many of those lots are still empty. 

That port, along with the 55 storage depot was owned by the US military (used during the Korean war to deliver supplies) and it was transferred back to Busan. Redevelopment is probably the best solution here, but Busan needs a tangible plan.

I personally wouldn't get your hopes high.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I do think that ease-of-access to both the rest of the city and other transit services--as opposed to far-away and isolated Songdo--give it a slightly better chance for success here. I just don't know why they don't follow Seoul's route a little closer by giving us a smaller-scale sort of development. Even if start-ups home themselves in Busan, they're not going to have the kind of money that the city would need to charge to recoup the cost of developing multiple skyscrapers. I'm all for high-rise density when it's called for, but small-scale things can be equally charming and globally notable, if done with quality and attention to detail.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Very good Busan, keep it up, As the projects blossom the city fame will spread among nations


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Busan North Port Redevelopment 2nd phase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the update.

Regarding your discussion, from a visitor/tourist's perspective I'm extremely excited. The area east of the railroad was completely cut off from the rest of the city, and was of course only used for docks, so seeing this new development here is fantastic, in an area which deserved some improvements. In a middle of the Busan Bay with the Busan Bridge in front, it will make for a spectacular view.

As for whether or not Busan can sustain such development, I'm not sure either, but I don't think it's impossible. Compared to the many business areas in Seoul (Jongno, Yongsan, Yeouido, Jamsil, Guro, Mokdong, Gangnam, Magok, Gasan, Sangam, Munjeong), and the smaller ones in Gyeonggi (Songdo, Pangyo, Ilsan...), Busan really has only one: Centum. Sure, the Munhyeon and Seomyeon areas are quite commercial, but they're not really business districts. I think that there is definitely some room for more mixed-use or office construction in Busan, especially considering that so far, most high-rise constructions in Busan are residential project. While Busan's population is certainly not increasing, it is still a very dense city (feels much more suffocating that Seoul), and I'm sure there is demand for buildings in underdeveloped areas of Busan.

Now, it of course doesn't mean that the end product will be anywhere as close to the renders we have here. First of all, there will likely be no architectural unity as each parcel will be developed by a different developer, and the final height will likely be less than what it looks like on these images.

I also don't know how they will develop the masterplan, but I think they should be careful about the scale. While it's definitively possible to develop Phase 2 just North of the International Terminal near what is currently Pier 5, I think they should be careful about not diluting between too many places (Pier 7 west of Dongcheon), the shipbuilding docks on Yeongdo. They should first focus on the central area on the West side of the Busan Harbor, and not rush too much to develop the other areas.

So, while I'm not too much worried about the core Busan North Harbor Redevelopment, I do have concerns about other areas being developed in Busan which don't have the same appeal, such as Eco-Delta City, the "2nd Centum City in Banyeo-dong (near Line 4) or the Osiria project.

Busan North Harbor clearly has excellent location and cachet, but for these other projects, I am indeed concerned that the economic opportunities will be limited and these projects will be underwhelming.

Finally, something which has not been mentioned in the above posts are the trams. Busan is planning to build a tram line (C-Bay Park Line), from Jungang Station to Munhyeon Station (and then Bujeon in the future), going right through the North Harbour redevelopment area. This, as well as the improved connectivity to the west of the railroads (ex: Busan Station pedestrian deck), will be key to ensure that the project is a success. I think that the C-Bay Park Line is one of the rare tram lines in Korea (I'd say along with Suwon Line 1) which truly has potential. In the announcement, they're saying that they're planning to have the line start construction next year to open to passengers in 2022. This is a ridiculous timeframe (even in a best case scenario, 2025 seems hard to reach for an opening), but I'd love to get this line built eventually. There's another tram line in Busan which will actually start construction probably as early as this year (Oryukdo Line), but this line will be mostly useless (I also don't really like other proposed tram lines for Daejeon, Suwon, Wirye, not that anyone asked)


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

aquaticko said:


> There is an _awful_ lot of aspiration being put into this North Harbor development. At least it's right next to Busan Station, on land reclaimed from the ocean, instead of of in the middle-of-nowhere mudflat destruction happening, in Songdo, but also all around Incheon. I'm for it, if it's not just speculative and it can have some good designs and pedestrian focus; the C-Bay Park Line tram is helpful, too, if they decide to put a station there.
> 
> (O/T, but Saemangeum....That disaster can never be forgiven.)


Busan mon amour. So many projects in the coffin. Lotte Town Tower, remember the Town Tower!!!

Good to see the umpteenth project for the Samick Beach Apartments.

For sure little by little other projects in Busan pull forward.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Victoria123 said:


> More renderings for 'Grand Xi the Beach'. Apparently GS has submitted an application to Busan's design review panel and is pending approval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Received conditional approval from the architectural review panel

The tallest height is 197.5m, 61 floors.

https://m.blog.naver.com/2030busan/221808645034


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Some updates. 

Found the approved North Port D3 rendering: 

20191016144059_6c92cd88 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

There was an excavator at the D2 site 3 weeks ago: 








[/url]Screenshot (5) by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr[/IMG]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK1L_Bklr4U&t=301s

D2 Rendering:


----------



## Gelato (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow, thanks for the update i missed it so much


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beomcheon 1-1 District

범천 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

범천3 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr

범천2 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Beomcheon 1-1 District
> 
> 범천 by globalbusinesscentre105 H, on Flickr
> 
> ...


The proposal above is from POSCO E&C (The Sharp). The other bidder is Hyundai E&C (Hillstate). The winning proposition will be selected this Saturday. Here are also the renders from Hyundai E&C's project:










http://www.paxetv.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=87137


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> The proposal above is from POSCO E&C (The Sharp). The other bidder is Hyundai E&C (Hillstate). The winning proposition will be selected this Saturday. Here are also the renders from Hyundai E&C's project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The homeowners have decided a couple of days ago to select the proposal from Hyundai E&C for this project. There will be 8 buildings reaching a height of 49 floors, for 1511 units (1323 for housing and 188 officetels). Construction is expected to take 47 months.




































부산 '범천1-1구역' 시공권은 현대건설 품에


[주간한국 주현웅 기자] 부산 범천1-1구역 도시환경정비사업의 시공권은 현대건설이 품에 안았다.지난 28일 오후2시 이 사업의 시공사 선정 총회에서 현대건설은 전체 조합원 471명 중 238표(52.9%)를 얻어 사업을 최종 따냈다.총 사업비 4160억 규모의 범천...




weekly.hankooki.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New rendering of Elborne The Stay

















해운대 바다 품은 생활숙박시설 '엘본 더 스테이' 이달 홍보관 오픈


해운대 구남로에 들어서는 프리미엄 생활숙박시설 '엘본 더 스테이'의 광역 조감도. 해운대 바다를 품은 프리미엄 생활숙박시설 '엘본...




www.busan.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Busan Citizen's Park Redevelopment Area 3


































부산시민공원 촉진3구역 최종 조감도 공개







www.ppomppu.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

DB General Insurance Busan HQ (24 floors) - a groundbreaking event expected for July


























[단독] DB손보, 부지매입 5년만에 부산 신사옥 첫 삽


DB손해보험의 부산 진구 신사옥이 오는 7월 첫 삽을 뜬다. 부산 부지를 매입한지 5년여 만이다. DB손보는 신사옥 건립을 통해 부산 지역에 흩어져 있는 영업조직과 보상 인력 등을 한데 모은다는 계획이다. 19일 관련 업계에 따르면 부산진구청은 지난 11일 DB손보의 신사옥 신축사업의 건축을 허가했다. 건축 관련 심의 절차에 돌입한지 약 10개월 만에 허가 승인이 내려졌다. DB손보는 지난해 8월부터 성능 위주 설계심의, 경관심의, 안전평가, ...



biz.newdaily.co.kr





North Harbour D3 - view from the waterfront - 59 floors. Probably ~200m 

















부산 범천1-1구역 조감도 ㄷㄷㄷ


북항재개발 D-3 부지 정면 조감도&nbs




www.ppomppu.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Busan Railroad Car Maintenance Depot Relocation*

The train maintenance depot located just west of Seomyeon in Busan (in Beomcheon-dong) will be relocated. The relocation plans to Songjeong-dong in Gangseo-gu (near the new Busan harbor) have passed the government's initial feasibily study, for a cost of over USD 500 million. The relocation should be completed by 2027, and then allow the existing site to be redeveloped. Right now, this area limits the development of the Seomyeon area and is an hindrance to transportation as well.



















“부산 중심지 24만㎡ 풀린다” 서면 상권·집값 들썩


서면 도심을 단절했던 범천철도차량정비단이 이전하면서 서면 상권의 서쪽으로 크게 확장하고, 부산의 새로운 중심이 될 것으로 기대를 모은다. 김경현...




mobile.busan.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Renovation of the former Novotel Hotel in Haeundae*

Renovation of the former Novotel Hotel just in front of the beach in Haeundae is now almost complete. The hotel will reopen as Grand Chosun Busan in August.






























Daum 카페


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Has there been any news of a redesign/redevelopment of Bujeon Station? If my info is right, the Bujeon-Masan section of the Gyeongjeon Line is supposed to be completed some time this year (though maybe a bit later now, with the coronavirus), and the station itself would then become a much more significant transportation hub, but it looks very decrepit as it sits now, and the presence of lots of new development around it suggests it's ready for a revamp.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> Has there been any news of a redesign/redevelopment of Bujeon Station? If my info is right, the Bujeon-Masan section of the Gyeongjeon Line is supposed to be completed some time this year (though maybe a bit later now, with the coronavirus), and the station itself would then become a much more significant transportation hub, but it looks very decrepit as it sits now, and the presence of lots of new development around it suggests it's ready for a revamp.


Indeed, a redeveloped Bujeon Station has been in planning for years, but progress has been slow. Up until a few years ago, this area was underdeveloped and there were only some Mugunghwa trains, mostly going to Dongdaegu through the Donghae Line (with a few trains on the Gyeongjeon Line or the Jungang Line). All the rail lines were slow, and the station had been completely overtaken by Busan Station which was notably handling all the KTX. Now this is changing. Up until the mid 2000s, US Army's Camp Hialeah was located next to the base. It was finally redeveloped as Busan Citizens' Park in 2014, but until then, the base area was an eyesore which stiffled the development of neighboring areas as was the case of other army bases in Korea. With the completion of the park, some real estate developments have already occurred (Samhan Golden View Central Park, Raemian Urban Park...). Now all small houses areas around the Citizens Park (Chokjin 1, Chokjin 2, Chokjin 3, Chokjin 4) will get rebuilt as well, with some very high-end tall buildings. So the area is definitely being more attractive.

On the rail transport side, major improvements are on the way as well. The first one was of course the Donghae Nambu Subway Line in late 2016. The next one will be the realigned high-speed Gyeongjeon Line to Masan which is now scheduled to open no earlier than February 2021, with subway service. Right afterwards, the realigned Donghae Nambu Line will open from Ilgwang to Taehwagang (ie. Ulsan), as of now in June 2021. Then, there will be various improvements on the Jungang Line, Donghae Line and Gyeongjeon Line over the next couple of years. I've reported them in more details in my long posts about railways in Korea, but these improvements, either building new lines, realigning them, double tracking them or electrifying them, will mean that ultimately, it will be possible to go from Mokpo/Gwangju to Bujeon and then through to Gangneung on modern, fairly high speed electric tracks. Same thing for the Jungang Line, from Bujeon to Cheongnyangni. Certainly, by 2023 at least, it will be possible to use these new tracks from Bujeon to Cheongnyangni, and at least from Bujeon to Suncheon and Bujeon to Pohang/Dongdaegu. This will open up the door for Bujeon to become a much more important station, coupled with the arrival of the EMU 250. The Gyeongjeon and Donghae Line will be fully connected for regular trains, although at this point it is still expected that the Gyeongjeon Subway and Donghae Subway Lines will not be merged, at least for the time being. One last project is the C-Bay Park Line which will be a tram/light subway line in central Busan, connecting the area around Bujeon with the North Harbor area. This line is still far away from being built, but its planning is moving forward.

So, in light of all of this, yes, the station will be rebuilt, with the construction of a complex which would have commercial area, probably on the model of Dongdaegu Station. There may be some offices and residential units as well, but it's still unclear. Right now, the project is expected to complete its feasibility study next year. If everything goes well, construction would begin not so long afterwards for a completion in 2028.

There had been two renders published way back in the past twice before, but these renders are outdated.















?????????? ?ε??? ???̾ : ???̹? ī??







cafe.naver.com





Nonetheless, this can give you an idea of what the project could be like.

Another consideration which I didn't get into but which would be important in the long term is the planned relocation of the nearby Train Depots elsewhere. This would further spur the development of the entire area and would allow for more flexibility in the track alignments near Bujeon Station, which could be beneficial as well. This is too technical for me to really know more about this at this point, but this will definitely be a factor once the relocation moves further to reality in the next 5 years or so.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

옛 미월드 부지 ‘레지던스’, 수영구 경관심의 조건부 통과


부산 수영구 민락동 옛 미월드 부지. 부산일보 DB 부산 수영구 민락동 옛 미월드 부지에서 추진 중인 생활형 숙박시설(레지던스)이...




www.busan.com





Mi World redevelopment plans by TI PFV (Mooyoung Architects) were approved by the architectural review panel.
Plans have slightly changed to accommodate 3 towers (42 x 2, 41 floors) rather than 4 shown in the rendering below:


















㈜무영건축 | 부산 민락동 복합시설 - 티아이부산PFV㈜


부산의 넓은 바다, 광안대교 조망이 가능한 민락공원 부지에 설계하는 고층 호텔과 생활숙박시설 프로젝트이다. 민락공원 주변의 새로운 중심점역할에 부합하도록 유니크하고 아름다운 디자인으로 상징성을 부여하여 지역의 대표 건축물이 되도록 설계하였다. A부지의 저층부는 편익시설로 대규모 오픈스페이스와 연계해 개방감을 확보했으며, B부지의 저층부는 호텔의 부대시설로 각..



www.mooyoung.com


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

A recent drone footage from my old university in Korea and surrounding areas shows a massive redevelopment on the NE side of the main PKNU Daeyeon Campus. The area is former *대연비치아파트 *(Daeyeon Beach Apartment)











Master plan consist in 8 new apartment towers: 대연비치재건축(대연4재건축구역) 사업개요와 중층재건축에 대한 단상


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Latest render of the Mi World Redev. Project. 3 towers, 2 x 42-floor + 41-floor building. The tallest tower is apparently 149.8m


















주민설명회 앞둔 부산 ‘미월드’ … “주민과 함께 가야죠”


지난달 23일 부산 수영구 민락동 ‘옛 미월드’ 부지 개발계획에 대해 열린 수영구의 경관심의가 조건부 가결됐다(2020년 6월 24일자 본지 인터넷판). 심의자료에 따르면 약 2만7800㎡의 숙박시설 부지에 들어서는 생활숙박시설(레지던스) 세개 동 가운데 두개 동은 42층, 한개 동은 41층으로 건립되며, 이들 레지던스를 잇는 저층부에는 축구장 1.6배 크기의 관광상업시설이 조성된다. 경관




www.asiae.co.kr


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks good, just wishing for more non-flat-roofed same-height multi-tower developments in Busan.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Seomyeon 
IFC Xi the Sky 










































Development around Busan Citizen's Park

Area 2-1: 
Tallest Height - 69 floors
GS Construction, Approved. 

















Area 3: 
I previously posted more renderings of this project above.
Tallest height: 60 floors
Hyundai Development Company
Awaiting design approval.










Area 4: 
Tallest height: 49 floors
Designed by Callison RTKL.
Awaiting design approval.










Bird's eye view showing Area 2-1, Area 3, and Area 4


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Seomyeon
> IFC Xi the Sky
> View attachment 345498
> 
> ...


Fantastic news.

Regarding the first project, IFC Xi The Sky, it is being proposed for the Muhyeon District 1 redevelopment project.
Here is the full promotional video from GS E&C: 



The cost of the project will be almost KRW 1,000 billion, to build 7 buildings of up to 70 floors (the video says 70 but the article 65, so I'm not quite sure). There will be 2,232 housing units in total if GS wins the bid for this redevelopment.









GS건설, 부산에서 1조원 수주 가능성…문현1·수안1구역 수의계약 예상돼


[증권경제신문=전수민 기자] GS건설이 부산에서 1조원에 달하는 도시정비사업을 수주할 가능성이 커지고 있다. 23일 정비업계에 따르면 GS건설은 부산에서 2건의 정비사업을 수의계약으로 수주할 것으로 예상된다. 2곳의 수주금액을 합치면 약 1조원에 달한다.GS건설은 약 8000억원 규모의 문현1구역 재개발사업 수주에 공을 들이고 있다. 부산 남구 문현동 788-1번지 일원에 지하 4층~지상 65층, 7개 동, 총 2232가구와 부대복리시설을 짓는 문현1구역 재개발 사업은 두 차례 입찰공고를 내고 입찰을 진행했지만 두 차례 모두 현장




www.koreastocknews.com





The redevelopments for Busan Citizens' Park look great as well. Apparently, construction for Area 3 and Area 4 is likely to start in 2022. I'm not sure for 2-1 though. Do you have any additional info?









[단독] ‘지지부진’ 시민공원 촉진3·4구역, ‘특별건축구역’ 지정 속도


시민공원 주변 재정비촉진지구 정비사업들이 속도를 낸다. 촉진3구역은 지난달 특별건축구역 지정 심의를 부산진구청에 신청했다. 부산시민...




www.busan.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

This one looks decent too:

Busan Yeonsan-dong Mirabo Suite ('미라보스위트')
28 floors, at the Mirabo Travel Hotel Site.

























호텔 스위트룸과 아파트 장점 살린 주거공간…자연정원까지 품다


- 부산 연제구 연산동 383실 규모 - 전 세대 스위트하우스로 구성 - 테라스·루프탑가든 조성 눈길 - 친환경 바이오필릭 디자인 더해 - 곳곳에 자연친화..



www.kookje.co.kr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

A consortium made of 6 companies was selected as the preferred negotiator for the 3rd stage of the Busan International Finance District. Total 45 floors and it looks like a 200m+. Maybe almost 250m from what I can see in the rendering.
Construction begins in 2022, ends 2025.


















부산국제금융센터 3단계 개발 본격 시동… 2025년 준공


[천지일보 부산=강태우 기자] 부산시(시장 권한대행 변성완)와 부산도시공사가 부산문현혁신도시 복합개발사업 3단계 민간사업자 우선협상대상자로 맥서브 컨소시엄이 최종 선정됐다고 13일 밝혔다. 부산도시공사는 지난 4월 민간사업자 공모를 시행하여 90일간의 공모 기간을 거쳐




www.newscj.com





Previously known as the North Harbor Area D3 Project, now titled as Lotte Castle De Mer:
Height is apparently 213m.

















부산에 지어지는 높이 213m 건물 ㄷㄷㄷ


북항 롯데캐슬 드메르 전체 조감도 60층




m.ppomppu.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> A consortium made of 6 companies was selected as the preferred negotiator for the 3rd stage of the Busan International Finance District. Total 45 floors and it looks like a 200m+. Maybe almost 250m from what I can see in the rendering.
> Construction begins in 2022, ends 2025.
> 
> View attachment 401736
> ...


For those interested, here are the links to the threads of these two projects:

Phase 3 of Busan International Finance Center: BUSAN | Phase 3 of Busan International Finance Center |...

Lotte Castle De Mer (North Harbor Redevelopment D-3): BUSAN | Lotte Castle De Mer | 213m | 60 fl | App


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*West Busan Administrative Town*

The city of Busan is planning to build a secondary municipal building in the western part of town, near Sasang Station, to which 18 municipal agencies will relocate.

The building will have an height of 32 floors, and cost KRW 330 bn. Construction is planned to start in 2023 for a completion in 2025.



























부산시 제2청사 서부산 행정복합타운 입주 18개 기관 확정 | 연합뉴스


(부산=연합뉴스) 오수희 기자 = 부산시가 제2청사로 사상공업지역에 지을 예정인 서부산 행정복합타운에 입주할 공공기관을 확정했다.




www.yna.co.kr













서부산 행정복합타운에 18개 기관등 입주


오는 2025년 완공될 예정인 서부산 행정복합타운에 입주할 공공기관 18곳이 선정됐습니다. 부산시는 본청의 도시균형재생국과 건설본부, 낙동강관리본부 등 모두 6개 조직이 입주하고,산하기관으로는 시설공단




www.knn.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Development around Busan Citizen's Park
> 
> Area 2-1:
> Tallest Height - 69 floors
> ...


Some updated renders on the Busan Citizens Park Redevelopment Area 2-1

Height will be 69Fl x 2, 67Fl x 1, 63Fl x 1, 56Fl x1.

It's tough to know the exact height of course, but for comparison with other premium housing projects in Busan, The W is 246 meters for 69 floors as well, so that's a good reference point. On the lower end, 56 floors would likely be just in the 190~200 meters range. 
























시민공원 똑똑부동산 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Busan the Grand Hotel Site Redevelopment Project. 
I did take note of a report that came out a month ago about building a residence on this site: 해운대그랜드호텔 자리에 레지던스 짓나?
But thought it would take ages for that to become a reality. It seems like they already held a development competition. I doubt the renders shown below are the approved version because apparently the approved version is 37 floors according to the article above, as opposed to 49 shown in the screen capture below


































Picture source: Daum Cafe


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> Busan the Grand Hotel Site Redevelopment Project.
> I did take note of a report that came out a month ago about building a residence on this site: 해운대그랜드호텔 자리에 레지던스 짓나?
> But thought it would take ages for that to become a reality. It seems like they already held a development competition. I doubt the renders shown below are the approved version because apparently the approved version is 37 floors according to the article above, as opposed to 49 shown in the screen capture below
> 
> ...


I don't know either what's true and whether the buildings will be 37 or 49 floors. It seems a bit reminiscent of The Arch in Hong Kong, albeit more more and more audacious. It does look like a landmark building, but it can be an oppressing design as well. In any case, I do hope that something quite massive gets built to "bridge the gap" between LCT and Marine City.


----------

